# How-To: Replace the Power Sunroof Motor on a '04 Murano



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

How's it going guys,

I replaced the sunroof motor on a '04 Murano yesterday so I'd like to share the procedure for replacement with you guys  


*Note:* When removing the motor be sure that the sunroof is in the fully closed position. Never run the removed motor as a single unit. After removing the motor do not attempt to rotate it as a single unit.

1) Position the sunroof in the fully closed position.

2) Disconnect the negative battery cable.

3) Remove the headliner.









**The headliner components are shown here**

4) Remove the motor retaining screw.

5) Remove the motor from its mounting. The more is depicted as ref #91295 in the diagram below:









*diagram courtesy of nissanpartszone.com


*Note:* Before installing the motor, be sure to place the link and wire assembly in the symmetrical and fully closed position.









**Typical sunroof alignment show here**


6) Move the motor laterally a little at a time so that the gear is completely engaged into the wire on the sunroof unit and the mounting surface becomes parallel.

7) Secure the retaining bolts.

8) Connect the wiring harness.

9) Continue the installation in the reverse order of the removal procedure.


----------

